
Knuth's "Selected Papers on Design of Algorithms" has been released - michael_dorfman
http://www-cs-faculty.stanford.edu/~knuth/da.html
======
pkrumins
"I doubt if anybody will actually read this book straight through from Chapter
1 to Chapter 28"

I will!

~~~
johkra
I had to laugh about the comment and then I read your user name. ;-) Good
luck, I hope you have a good experience and learn a lot.

~~~
pkrumins
Thanks! :)

I have found a really great strategy for reading books - read one chapter (or
1/nth of the chapter if it's really lengthy) as the first thing in the
morning. Gets the books read in a reasonable time.

This strategy can be probably generalized. If you wish to write an article -
write 1/nth of it in the morning. If you wish to learn a new programming
language, write a program every morning, etc.

~~~
ionfish
That seems like an excellent piece of advice. I already practice a variant of
this—I read a book on the bus every morning—but perhaps I'll try getting up a
little earlier and getting some reading done before I even leave the house.

